# Clinic with waiting donors



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Just doing a bit more research and it seems, Southern Ireland does not have the same laws as UK and that their donations are all anonymous, akin to Europe    

The Sims clinic  sims.ie run an egg donation programme and they have DONORS WAITING  in Ukraine however you only need to visit Dublin -  another reason/excuse to go to this great city - it's worth looking at their website and the nurse I spoke with was so helpful.  


There is also a natural fertility centre at Cobh, Nr Cork  (where the Titanic sailed from, maybe not a good comment.....on reflection   )  They offer weekend long packages of fertility enhancing special pampering and preparation.  The accommodation on site looks very nice and just the sort of place for a couple to get away from it all amongst all this madness. 

Both Dublin and Cork are so easy to get to, too!

Hope this helps someone out there! 

cr


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, I contacted this clinic, and the price was extornate!! Cant rememver exactly how much...but enough to put me off. Also, my understanding was that it was a long process, and that the embryos were frozen until they returned from the ukraine!
If you contact the ukraine clinic directly, where they actually do teh tx, its a LOT less !
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Shelley

The nurse mentioned a three month wait for the sperm to be frozen but I have to say I didn't ask for prices. It was  just a closer option to all those overseas trips and there was no information on the site, I could find, about Southern Ireland so thought it was worth posting.  Hope your treatment is going well.

cr


----------

